# help?



## BrianaSings (Apr 29, 2012)

the last few days have been horrible! I'm a 17 year old female and had my appendix and gallbladder out 2 years ago. I have been experiencing abdominal pain, it feels like someone is squeezing my upper and lower abdomen, frequent diarrhea, and nausea with lack of appetite and fatigue for like 3 days now. I do feel hungry sometimes but then i feel nauseous again while/after i eat and almost always go to the bathroom after eating. anyone else get these symptoms with their IBS? the only thing i can think of is I ate a tuna salad sandwich that had mayo in it a few days ago before this all started (mayo gives me pains and stuff every since i had my gallbladder out) and a salad kinda late-ish at night a couple days ago (ate very little of it). but it's odd for it to last this long. i have a therapist appt in a couple days (i suffer from anxiety and emetophobia too) that I really don't want to cancel and i'm nervous I wont be better enough by then


----------

